

Show HN: InstaTake – Download anyone's Instagram photos in one click - duplikey
http://www.instatake.com/

======
duplikey
Just an experiment with few lines of js :) No signup required. No downloads.
Just a click!

The best way to backup your account.

Any feedback is welcome!

